# Ideal Innovations Elite 80+



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with the Ideal Innovations Elite 80+?
It appears to be nice little valve amp.
http://www.idealinnovations.biz/elite80+.htm 

Features: Power Output Tubes - 6AV5GA - A very well manufactured tube, made in the USA, by Sylvania in Emporium, Pennsylvania in 1984. They are a very robust design with cathodes as large as a KT88’s. Originally made for demanding military applications, these tubes are ideal in the right audio circuit and provide unrivalled sonic performance, at least in our opinion, and we believe yours too once you listen with this amp.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't, but I've looked it up before. I believe it has a very strict output impedance requirement suggesting requiring a loudspeaker with a resistive 8 ohm load (no peaks or dips greater than 1-2ohm and easy phase angles within 30 degrees) and usable output is about 20 watts give or take.

Carefully examine the impedance curve and overall sensitivity of your speaker before any purchases.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

GranteedEV said:


> I don't, but I've looked it up before. I believe it has a very strict output impedance requirement suggesting requiring a loudspeaker with a resistive 8 ohm load (no peaks or dips greater than 1-2ohm and easy phase angles within 30 degrees) and usable output is about 20 watts give or take.
> 
> Carefully examine the impedance curve and overall sensitivity of your speaker before any purchases.


Thanks!! That information was very helpful. I went the safer route and bought an Yaqin ms-110b which is a kt88 amp. Anyone have any experience good or bad with Yaqin or kt88 tubes?

Matt


----------

